# Eaglewings Grain Elevator



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

When Dan introduced his latest building, I knew I now had a reason for having a roster full of USAT 4 bay hoppers. I also knew I had my hands full when the freight line’s Dispatcher called and asked if a tractor-trailer could negotiate my street.
The elevator is big and heavy, all sheet steel welded construction, with an e-coat finish. The elevator was palletized for shipment and is built with the silos as a separate piece, which does limit the weight of each section to a manageable amount.
After painting, I added plexiglass to all of the windows. Reaching the uppermost windows required the gluing of a handle to the plexiglass pieces, which could then be positioned using a “grabber”. I used “liquid-tape” to simulate rubber roof coating on the flat roofs and corrugated aluminum soda cans on the shed over the silos. I still haven’t decided what roof covering I should use for the sloped roofs other than being painted. I also added a light strip inside the main structure, using magnets to support the strip. After having continual maintenance on my resin buildings re-gluing and reinforcing warped sections every spring, it’s nice to have a structure that will require minimal annual maintenance.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really such a marvelous structure! Just fantastic.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"When Dan introduced his latest building" 

Latest is right; there isn't a word about it on their web site. How big is that bad boy?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wwo looks great, like the color.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/view_gallery.php?gallery=new&id=4 

37 1/2" x 28" x 40" tall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

What does the grain elevator cost?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice, and BIG!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 04/04/2009 8:28 PM
What does the grain elevator cost? 

I think they are around $800 US check his web site...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, that's gorgeous. Love the color you used. That sure would look great with some vinyl lettering. Should be a local sign shop in BLV that can cut it for you. Is Denny Hamann still in the sign business?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking. Must be one big elevator. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, yes Denny is still in business.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice elevator Jim. What is the height and diameter of the round silos. I would like to build one this summer.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Jim..... Tell him Hi for me if you see him...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Their site shows $1045


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it powdercoated on the inside also? With the open windows I would expect moisture could get inside. If you close it up, then condensation inside has no place to escape, did you make a vent? 

Just curious, because anything that can eventually rust worries me just a tiny bit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, the silos are 6" in diameter and 24" tall. Check price with Dan, he was offering a discount to MLS members. 
Greg, the e-coat process coats all surfaces and the bottom of the elevator is open to allow for drainage.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg try not to worry. 
It will be a long time for that metal rust through. 
Even my Garden Metal Model bridges are still in great shape and I wish they would rust for photos.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got someone to buy the naming rights, lol. Got a local sign shop to do the logo on magnetic material, works great on a steel structure.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice work Jim, Dan does great work doesnt he... i have a bunch of his stuff and i cant get over how well its made...


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

> Even my Garden Metal Model bridges are still in great shape and I wish they would rust for photos.

Dissolve some steel wool in white vinegar. Let it stew for a few days and paint the solution on your bridges. Instant rust.

Best,
TJ


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 01 Sep 2009 05:36 PM 
Finally got someone to buy the naming rights, lol. Got a local sign shop to do the logo on magnetic material, works great on a steel structure.










I have been following these products for some time now. Would actually HAVE some of these up here were it not for the prohibitive shipping rates. This is a particularly impressive model. Your use of the logo works well, too.


----------

